# How is IT Job Market in NZ



## sanjaygupta18 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am planning to start my immigration application under the skilled migration category. I have 8 years experience in Software Testing/ QA with Master degree in computers applications. 

My question is :
How is the IT job market in NZ for immigrants?
Is it possible to get job in relevant field after you are there as immigrant?
Can I get any other job which is not relevant to my specific field until I get relevant job?

Sanjay


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Can I get any other job which is not relevant to my specific field until I get relevant job?
Yes.


----------

